# Nexium Best For Nausea?



## Hoping

My doc put me on Protonix for acid reflux (and GERD). It's controlling the heartburn, but I'm having awful nausea still. People in these forums speak highly of Nexium for reflux--and nausea in particular. I'm open to people positive PPI experiences (with respective to nausea). Nexium or otherwise! Or any other helpful coping mechanisms to deal with nausea! Tired of feeling green!Hoping


----------



## MyOwnSavior

Hoping said:


> My doc put me on Protonix for acid reflux (and GERD). It's controlling the heartburn, but I'm having awful nausea still. People in these forums speak highly of Nexium for reflux--and nausea in particular. I'm open to people positive PPI experiences (with respective to nausea). Nexium or otherwise! Or any other helpful coping mechanisms to deal with nausea! Tired of feeling green!Hoping


Hi there,I've been on Nexium for a while now - not years, or anything like that, but since about March or April of this year (if not earlier, I can't remember exactly now), so I feel I'm qualified to at least give my opinion of the benefits Nexium has given me.Sadly, they don't seem to be many. I can't speak for others on these forums, but I know that lately it feels as though Nexium isn't doing anything at all. Let me back up a second: I never really had bad symptoms of reflux until about April or May of this year. For some reason, my reflux symptoms increased during that time (I was on Bentyl which may have had something to do with it). Either way, from that point on my reflux symptoms have been getting steadily worse - including things like chest pains, the feeling of something being stuck in my throat, difficulty swallowing on rare occassions, and even (on one particularly frightening occasion) spitting up blood, though only a small amount contained in my saliva. So, I guess what I'm saying is that I'd probably have to disagree with the number of people who say it's a virtual cure for reflux symptoms. I'm not trying to stop you from trying it, or anything - it may very well work wonders for you. I'm just saying that there are those people out there (like me) who have been taking the Nexium - who have incorporated lifestyle changes into their daily routine - and yet who still suffer from (rather severe) reflux symptoms. I'm not saying my reflux is so bad I can't sleep at night, because I've really only experienced a burning sensation upon laying down once in my life. But the other symptoms (that I thought would be kept at bay by a PPI) are enough to make me doubt Nexium's effectiveness.If you do choose to go on Nexium, though, here's hoping it significantly improves your quality of life


----------



## Cherrie

Hi Hoping and MyOwnSaviorI did a search and found that Nexium showed mixed results among different patients. I guess it is very individual when it comes to the effects and side effects of certain drugs -- i.e., like MyOwnSavior said, one probably needs to take it to see how one does with it.MyOwnSavior, I am so sorry that Nexium doesn't work for you. Here is a lilst of side effects and Dr's replies:http://www.askdocweb.com/nexium2.htmlHopefully it could be of some informational value for you both. And MyOwnSavior, if I remember right, you're also on Cymbalta -- are you also on any other meds? have you talked to your dr about possible drug interation that could minimize PPI acid repressors? I really hope your dr can help you find something that works for you.Cherrie


----------



## Hoping

Hi Cherrie--Any clue if Lexapro and Nexium would have a negative interaction (as far as PPI effectiveness goes)? You made reference to Cymbalta above. Just wondered if you had any wisdom on Lex...Hoping


----------



## Cherrie

Hi HopingSorry I don't know if these two react -- actually, I was just suggesting that MyOwnSavior go talk to his dr or a pharmacist to find out if there is drug interaction (I wasn't suggesting that there surely is one)... So, you might want to call your dr or your pharmacist and see what they say -- usually the pharmacist can be a lot of help as they're trained to know these things about drugs.Cherrie


----------



## MyOwnSavior

Cherrie said:


> Hi Hoping and MyOwnSaviorI did a search and found that Nexium showed mixed results among different patients. I guess it is very individual when it comes to the effects and side effects of certain drugs -- i.e., like MyOwnSavior said, one probably needs to take it to see how one does with it.MyOwnSavior, I am so sorry that Nexium doesn't work for you. Here is a lilst of side effects and Dr's replies:http://www.askdocweb.com/nexium2.htmlHopefully it could be of some informational value for you both. And MyOwnSavior, if I remember right, you're also on Cymbalta -- are you also on any other meds? have you talked to your dr about possible drug interation that could minimize PPI acid repressors? I really hope your dr can help you find something that works for you.Cherrie


Hi, thanks for the info, I was not aware of a web-site like that.Neither my doctor nor my pharmacist mentioned any interactions between the two drugs, and so I naturally assumed there were none. That, along with the fact that I had been having reflux symptoms for a few months before I started the Cymbalta, made me assume it wasn't the Cymbalta causing those things.I don't know that the Nexium isn't working, necessarily - just that it isn't easing my symptoms. Maybe the reflux is being eliminated, but it doesn't feel that way because of some problem that I'm not aware of. Still, you are right - my symptoms (even if they are not caused by GERD itself) certainly mimic those of GERD, which makes it hard to determine the effectiveness of the Nexium...


----------



## Cherrie

Hi MyOwnSavoirI've never taken Nexium, so I really don't know about this specific drug (sorry), so it may be useful to ask your dr or pharmacist. Also, when you get the prescription, you'll get an extra piece of paper that's stapled to the paper bad containing your prescription togther with the reciet -- on that paper you'll see specific instructions on how to take, side effects, drug interaction, warnings, and pharmacist's phone# etc. Some drugs have more instructions inside the box where you may be able to find more info about the above. If you haven't already, you might want to give those things a good read... (like, the prevacid I'm taking now for example has printed out summaries of clinical studies that proves that it has very little interaction with other drugs)...Hope you'll find out this info soonCherrie


----------



## MyOwnSavior

Cherrie said:


> Hi MyOwnSavoirI've never taken Nexium, so I really don't know about this specific drug (sorry), so it may be useful to ask your dr or pharmacist. Also, when you get the prescription, you'll get an extra piece of paper that's stapled to the paper bad containing your prescription togther with the reciet -- on that paper you'll see specific instructions on how to take, side effects, drug interaction, warnings, and pharmacist's phone# etc. Some drugs have more instructions inside the box where you may be able to find more info about the above. If you haven't already, you might want to give those things a good read... (like, the prevacid I'm taking now for example has printed out summaries of clinical studies that proves that it has very little interaction with other drugs)...Hope you'll find out this info soonCherrie


Thanks for your concern, but in circumstances like these I tend to give my doctor the benefit of the doubt. After all, she's the one that put me on both of the drugs; so I'm assuming she knows a bit about them instead of just prescribing things randomly (in all sorts of combinations).And anyway I've gotten to the point where I don't really care one way or the other. I mean, I'm not supposed to have alcohol while on antidepressants, but the other night I had a couple drinks and I was fine, so whatever.


----------



## Chrysalis

Hi - I'm not sure whether I have GERD, but I get really bad nausea. It really hits me the moment I get out of bed, and it may last for a while. Can you tell me whether nausea is a part of the GERD symptoms?Chris


----------



## Cherrie

Hi ChrisNausea can be a GERD symptom -- however, it can be a symptom for other illnesses, too. So, you need other symptoms to make a rough estimate on whether one has GERD. For example, some (not all) people wake up with an acid taste in the mouth, and when too much acid comes up it can be bad for the teeth (so if one is a dental hygene fenatic and has good calcium level but still has teeth problems, then it may be that). Also, some people may not feel acidic, but may get a sore throat in the morning or a bad chronic cough. Some people may from time to time have really bad hunger-like upper stomach pain. Certain food may make these above symptoms worse depending on the individual -- generally fatty food, food that's too sweet, eating too much, and/or skipping meals will make GERD worse.So, if you also have some of the symptoms above, then please talk to your dr about your concerns and get tested for an accurate diagnosis.Cherrie


----------



## madge

I remember having nausea for the first few months after being diagnosed with acid reflux. But as time passed, it went away. Not sure why, really. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## sashas

Hi hoping,im on lexapro and nexium... made me suicidal for no reason


----------

